# 1/16 inch radius round over bit



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

hi all looking for help if any one knows if 1/16 inch radius round over bits are available or would this bit come from custom shop. comments on this topic would be most appreciated regards carl.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

carl.p said:


> hi all looking for help if any one knows if 1/16 inch radius round over bits are available or would this bit come from custom shop. comments on this topic would be most appreciated regards carl.


Amazon.com: 1/16 roundover bit

https://www.google.com/search?q=1/1...s=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Stick 486 many thanks for the prompt reply you are a star regards carl.p


----------



## SteveMI (May 29, 2011)

I use the MLCS 1/16" with brass tip to get into really small areas if that is what you have in mind.
MLCS brass piloted bits

Steve.


----------



## carlp. (Nov 3, 2012)

Hi steve mi i marke bee hives and want to use the bit on the top bar of the frame chamfering by hand is areal teadious job when i do 500 hundred frames at a time regards carl


----------



## Phil P (Jul 25, 2010)

Hi Carl

UK suppliers include Wealden Tool, who do a metric equivalent at 1.5mm radius (T1323 on this page).

The other one is, of course Trend who supply two 1.6mm (true 1/16in) round overs in their Pro and Craft-Pro ranges. Best prices I can find on them were from Power Tool Direct on the Pro cutter and CG Fixings on the Craft-Pro. I've only dealt with Wealden and Power Tool Direct and I couldn't say about CG from personal experience

Don't know out of those if they ship to ZA, although Wealden have told me that they'll ship anywhere!

In case you aren't aware most vendors in the UK quote prices inclusive of VAT. VAT (sales tax) is currently 20%, so reduce prices by 1/6 then add on carraige to get the price. Can't help with import duty charges, though.

I use the Wealden one in my kit - mainly for rounding-over ABS/PVC edgebanding

Regards

Phil


----------



## mlerchenmuller (Sep 26, 2011)

MLCS has what you are looking for. Part number 6349. Only in 1/4" collet though. Good price $11 includes shipping.


----------

